# Compound bow with flipper rest murders my fletching



## garyson1311 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys so I stripped everything off my old hoyt provantage and stuck a cartel magnetic bolt on flipper rest on it in hopes of trying some bowhunter class. I THINK I got it set up but I have noticed while I am shooting well, my flipper rest seems to just eat my 3x4 inch parabolic feather fletching. Is this normal for some flipper rests or no? Possibly a fletching orientation issue? I was just putting them cock feather out like I do with my recurve. I dont notice any real up and down fishtailing to indicate a nock point issue but IDK. Thanks for the help! btw I am shooting with a tab and fingers


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I had that problem with the Mathews one cams. I shoot two under the nock, and never could get a flipper to act totally right, nor could I get a clean bare shaft. On the suggestion of a guy out here, I went to a launcher arm rest and got the bare shaft to fly well and the feathers stayed in good shape.

I have speculated (totally not sure) that it may have had something to do with vertical paradox along with a two under hook. Who knows. There are guys out here who do great with those rests.

I now have a binary cam. I need to go back and try the flipper just to see if its any different for me. The nock travel seems better on the binary than the one cam to me, but it may just be me.

Curious what others say.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

How much of the wire on the flipper do you have exposed outside of the arrow shaft? Set it up to where there is absolutely no more than required to hold the shaft on it. If necessary I use pliers to put a very slight bend to the tip of the wire to help hold the shaft, this bend will barely be noticeable. Perhaps this may help.
Are you using a plunger also? I do get some wear on the lower fletching from the wire, index your nocks so that the cock feather is slightly higher than perpendicular to the riser. I always assumed my wear on the fletching was from stringwalking, where the arrow leaves the rest at different angles, so I just don't worry too much about the wear and re-fletch fairly often.


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

Try rotating your nock a little bit - you really want minimal fletching contact on the flipper arm.


----------



## garyson1311 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great info guys, thanks! I had the wire pretty much straight out so it was sticking out about 3 inches from the riser.. Maybe that was my problem.. I will try and set it up like you said with the minimal amount of wire sticking out. I am not using a plunger, just the bolt on rest. I will also try to rotate the nock to see if that helps. I currently had it like a recurve with the "cock" feather out, which meant that the bottom feather was pretty much heading straight for the wire...


----------



## JBlumenfeld (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it depends on the vanes you use too - most of my arrows have blazers or similar and those work fine with the cock straight out (uh, did I just say that?) but last night a guy I was shooting with was having some issues with his flipper and 4" vanes. I could see he was hammering the flipper hard enough it would get stuck behind his button sometimes - and his arrows would be off 6" or more. Rotating the nock on the arrows a little bit seemed to help although I think he needs to do more adjustment to the rest as well. Not sure if how they are fletched matters either - my arrows are all helical and I got them from the guy who sold me/setup the bow, it *seems* like that might be optimal for getting as little fletching contact as possible but I'm not positive. The shooter last night had offset fletching.


----------

